# Easton, Bristol voted one of the top 50 cool places to live in the world!



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2019)

Why Easton is one of the 'world's coolest neighbourhoods'

Who'd a thunk it?

I certainly didn't when I moved here 24 years ago........


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 18, 2019)

Ugh. Things like this really piss me off. I've been reading about how amazing Bristol is for the last 15 years it feels like.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2019)

> Time Out says: "This ever-evolving suburb, a half-hour wander away from the centre of Bristol, is a chilled and friendly haven for hip young families, alternative-leaning young professionals and indie business owners alike.



Doomed I tell thee. I remember similar things being written about Shoreditch, Broadway market, London fields in Hackney. It was the beginning of the end for locals.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2019)

What you say is true, however it's the first time I've seen this about east Bristol. Normally it's bullshit like Stapleton road being the most dangerous road in the UK or was it Europe?
Obviously I'm taking it with a massive pinch of salt.


----------



## killer b (Sep 18, 2019)

It just means that you, your family and friends won't be able to afford to live there in 5 years time.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> It just means that you, your family and friends won't be able to afford to live there in 5 years time.


And every pub/bar will turn to shit.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Why Easton is one of the 'world's coolest neighbourhoods'
> 
> Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> I certainly didn't when I moved here 24 years ago........


If you don't already own one, buy a house there quickly!


----------



## JimW (Sep 18, 2019)

Weren't you making a break for Cardiff kalidarkone? True hipster cred to leave just as the gentrification really gets going


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> What you say is true, however it's the first time I've seen this about east Bristol. Normally it's bullshit like Stapleton road being the most dangerous road in the UK or was it Europe?
> Obviously I'm taking it with a massive pinch of salt.



I hear ya, Clapton went from the 'murder mile' to _OOOOOOOOoooooh craft beers and artisan markets_ in the blink of my eye.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> If you don't already own one, buy a house there quickly!


I do and I bought it 24 years ago for 45K


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I do and I bought it 24 years ago for 45K


 Result!

You terrible gentrifier you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2019)

JimW said:


> Weren't you making a break for Cardiff kalidarkone? True hipster cred to leave just as the gentrification really gets going


I'm seriously considering it but I'm giving myself 12 months as I am slowly getting my house ready to go on the market and I would to get a job there.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Result!
> 
> You terrible gentrifier you.


I Know....where will it end? 
At least I'm decent, unlike my neighbours....


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 18, 2019)

killer b said:


> It just means that you, your family and friends won't be able to afford to live there in 5 years time.



Tbf this has already happened. My mate had a 2 bed house there for £600 when we first got together 7 years ago. It wouldn't happen now I don't think.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 18, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Tbf this has already happened. My mate had a 2 bed house there for £600 when we first got together 7 years ago. It wouldn't happen now I don't think.


Yeah this. It took my son (aged 25) ages to find somewhere to live round here that was within his price range and was long term.
He is thinking of moving to Cardiff too!


----------



## wiskey (Sep 18, 2019)

Bemmy down is never going to top a list of anything it's so soulless. 

I'd love to leave Bristol but Derv and the W's really like it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 24, 2019)

I thought Bemmy down was becoming gentrified-is this true?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> I hear ya, Clapton went from the 'murder mile' to _OOOOOOOOoooooh craft beers and artisan markets_ in the blink of my eye.


There is still some of the old Clapton,  but not much .


----------



## wiskey (Sep 24, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I thought Bemmy down was becoming gentrified-is this true?


Lol nope, every other house still has a van outside plastered with a scaffolding company logo (seriously I had no idea there were so many!) And it's still full of blue collar workers. It only has one pub and no shops to speak of. 

Back where we were in Bedminster ('southville' now I suspect) my friends kids all seem to be having private tutoring to sit aptitude/entrance exams for selective/independent schools .... None of that up here!


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 30, 2019)

There should be a criminal offence for penning an article containing the word ‘vibrant’. What a shitty pointless job that must be.

Ive avoided contributing to the gentrification of bits of Bristol when moving back here from London by getting a place in Clifton village. Definitely lowering the tone up here. It’s alright, apart from being too far from an Aldi.


----------

